# NYPD Union Tells Cops To Ask Supervisor Permission Before Arresting Anybody



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> The police union put out a memo warning officers to follow NYPD protocols exactly, no matter how much time it wastes.
> 
> New York, NY - The police union put out a list of guidelines for officers to follow on Monday after New York Police Department (NYPD) Commissioner James O'Neill fired Officer Daniel Pantaleo in connection with the death of Eric Garner despite the fact a grand jury and a federal investigation had exonerated him.
> 
> "Be advised that neither your Police Academy training nor the current Patrol Guide procedures reflect the precedent established by this decision," Police Benevolent Association President Patrick Lynch wrote in the memo, a copy of which has been obtained by Blue Lives Matter.


NYPD Union Tells Cops To Ask Supervisor Permission Before Arresting Anybody - Blue Lives Matter

How long until DiBlasio and the rest of the idiots start complaining that the cops are just standing around doing nothing and not responding to calls fast enough?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Advocated that all over the US years ago when they started this political shit...


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Any cop that’s proactive in this political environment is a fool.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Due to The Stupid, especially in CA, I’m now a House Mouse by choice. I no longer wear a uniform nor work in anything that’s going to potentially put me in a situation...


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Due to The Stupid, especially in CA, I'm now a House Mouse by choice. I no longer wear a uniform nor work in anything that's going to potentially put me in a situation...


I wish I had the option.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Roy Fehler said:


> I wish I had the option.


30 years and I'm in the right spot: Training and Special Ops.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I’d never work for that mayor. In any capacity. I feel awful for every NYPD member, especially the ones who are way to far into their career to leave. As if working in that city isn’t hard enough..


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Due to The Stupid, especially in CA, I'm now a House Mouse by choice. I no longer wear a uniform nor work in anything that's going to potentially put me in a situation...


1, That's when you have to fight fire with fire. Tell the admin you FEEL singled out and that not being able to do your job is causing you severe emotional distress. You believe this is a from of discrimination and harassment, bring up that if you weren't (insert what ever you need to here) this would not have happened to you. 
2, Contact the ACLU.
3, Find a lawyer and put him/her on a retainer.
4, Enjoy retirement.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> 1, That's when you have to fight fire with fire. Tell the admin you FEEL singled out and that not being able to do your job is causing you severe emotional distress. You believe this is a from of discrimination and harassment, bring up that if you weren't (insert what ever you need to here) this would not have happened to you.
> 2, Contact the ACLU.
> 3, Find a lawyer and put him/her on a retainer.
> 4, Enjoy retirement.


If only it were that easy.

5. Have at least $500,000 in cash savings to carry you through the time of your unpaid leave while you're investigated, and your lawsuit makes its way through the court system.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Roy Fehler said:


> If only it were that easy.
> 
> 5. Have at least $500,000 in cash savings to carry you through the time of your unpaid leave while you're investigated, and your lawsuit makes its way through the court system.


Exactly. If your still early enough, you can leave or find another career in the beautiful state of New York


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m already past the retirement requirement. No need for me to jeopardize myself to allow a DA to fulfill his fantasies of charging cops, he’s btdt, and we hate him. The voters earn this, they get less services, lose the vets with street knowledge, and suffer. That’s on them, not me.

Let it burn, then they can feel good about how the fucked it up. Then...maybe...they’ll ask for cops instead of social workers.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> I'm already past the retirement requirement. No need for me to jeopardize myself to allow a DA to fulfill his fantasies of charging cops, he's btdt, and we hate him. The voters earn this, they get less services, lose the vets with street knowledge, and suffer. That's on them, not me.
> 
> Let it burn, then they can feel good about how the fucked it up. Then...maybe...they'll ask for cops instead of social workers.


Hope you make it to retirement and enjoy the life you've earned instead of being caught up in the political fuckfuck.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh, I’m there! I just keep working to have FUN!


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Oh, I'm there! I just keep working to have FUN!


I'd pop smoke and retire yesterday if I was maxed out. I may say the hell with it and go early, I have to see the figures, but I'm not staying on if it means $1,000 per year or something as inconsequential.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Money, money, money.
I also get to be the Dinosaur...


----------

